# Anyone in TX near Midland/Odessa?



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Have you posted this on the Petfinder Transport? Lil (RobinsEgg) is a good one to ask about transporting, too.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Sprry, that is out in west Texas and i am on the southeast side down at the coast and know not a soul out there.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Melissa,

Have you found anyone? Where is the dog now?


----------

